# Repaint cost for Madone



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know how much Trek charges to repaint a Madone? It is the newer model with the seatmast. Thanks,


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*+/- $350.00*

$350.00 for a carbon bike at my LBS and a supposed turn around time of 2 weeks. Mine isn't back yet and it's been longer than that. There are limited choices in colors and decals. Contact your LBS, not Trek.

Other painters can repaint your bike as well. Carbon frames are expensive to repaint because they can't be chemically stripped. They have to be carefully hand-sanded down to bare composite.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Madone repaint*

Thanks, are there any concerns that the second paint job will not be as good as the first?


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> Thanks, are there any concerns that the second paint job will not be as good as the first?


I doubt it. The worst part of owning a Trek was the paint. Trek has really tried to improve the paint shop, so I would guess that the paint job will be better than what you have now. Mine is getting re-painted because I rode through a hail storm in the Black Hills. The clear coat got small nicks in it. This allowed sweat and moisture to get to the decals and they wrinkled up like crackle paint. According to Trek's site they use a decal that has to be soaked in a special solvent, not water, so maybe they're better than what they used in 2006.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

If you have someone other than Trek repaint your bike, your warranty is null and void. Just a thought you might want to consider.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Disaster*

I got my Madone back and it's a disaster.

1. Trek says it will take two weeks and it took about five.

2. Some type of mechanical sander like a slap sander was used to sand off the old paint. It was allowed to make contact with the aluminum bosses on the down tube that hold the shift cables. The corners are so rounded off that there is almost no flat surface on the ends of these parts.

3. It came back without the bracket for the braze-on front shifter. According to Trek, the mounting plate on that bike was screwed to the frame but on mine it was riveted. Trek thinks they will send my local dealer a new bracket and that he can screw it to the frame. This is impossible because they removed the bracket by drilling out the rivets. This removed the threads and made the holes too big for the screws.

4. Treks have the serial number printed on a very tough sticker that is applied to the bottom bracket. I don't remember seeing one on my frame. A Trek without a serial number is un-warrantied, un-traceable, etc.

It's being returned to Trek.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I had a Trek Project One frame and called Trek to find the origin of it ( bought it used ) and they basically said they don't have a clue. They couldn/t find the serial number in thier system. Trek is a bunch of lame asses.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

sabre104 said:


> I had a Trek Project One frame and called Trek to find the origin of it ( bought it used ) and they basically said they don't have a clue. They couldn/t find the serial number in thier system. Trek is a bunch of lame asses.


You should be able to get close to the year of your bike based on the frame and fork type. 

Given Trek has a lifetime warranty, they really don't need to know what year a particular frame was made, now do they? Granted some sort of date code would be nice and would assist them if they ever needed to have a recall, but knowing the year, just to know the year is meerly trivia.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

My local Trek dealer says he can tap the holes in the frame for a screw that will work so I'm going to try it. There is a serial number. Still a bad effort by the Trek paint shop.


----------

